# Frustrated!!! I'm in Deep [email protected]#%



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Winston has pooped THREE times in his tiny crate in the last 2 days...TWO times today!! 2/3 we were gone 30 MINUTES. This evening I decided I wouldn't feed him until we got back...so he hadn't eaten since breakfast and he already [email protected]#% that in the crate earlier. I about FLIPPED when we returned.

I've scrubbed the crate all times and used that no smell stuff. He's received baths....UGH...

Now I'm afraid to leave the jerk. LOL.

I'm afraid to leave him in the laundry becuase will he just learn it's OK to pee/poo in the house?

Thanks.

Trish:frusty:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Holy what a situation. I'm not sure what it could be??? I'm at a loss. Perhaps he's got some sort of internal problems. Maybe Diarhea or something like that?? Was his poop really soft or runny? What's his diet like??

Sounds pretty serious.

Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

How big is his crate? Its unusual for a dog to poop in his crate unless he is left a long time or its a big crate. He could have a bug and is unable to hold it. Since you said he pooped before eating, he may have something giving him the poops.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Could it be stress? Has his poop schedule changed, even when he is not alone? Is he going more frequently?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Poop was nice and hard...well I'm assuming it was...*

it was smeared and smushed all over....UGH.

I think he's punishing me for leaving him....perhaps the first time accident but this last time....

It's one of those little ones. He can turn around in it.

No bug. Oy. If it's not one thing it's another!!!

Trish:frusty:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Trish,

How old is Winston now? Could he be going through an adolescent phase?

My puppy has more poo accidents too when he has a softer or runny stool - maybe Winston ate something that made his tummy not feel so good....

Hope you can get to the bottom of it soon (no pun intended)....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Trish,
Here is something that worked for me that you might want to give a try:
If possible get a crate that will hold a small bed and a liter box. Put the liter box in the back of the crate with a pee pad duck taped down in it and the bed in front by the door. If you free feed you can hook the food and water on the crate. Put a shirt that has your smell on the bed, toys and sprinkle the bed with treats. If he eats food off that bed, he should go to the liter box to do his business. 
There is a chance he has seperation anxiety. If that's the case, he can be very stressed when you are gone and has little control of himself. Try keeping your hello's and goodbye's very calm, don't make coming and going a big deal. Also, try putting him in the crate when you are home, so he doesn't relate the crate with you leaving. Let me know if this works for you. Good luck, don't give up it can take up to a year before a small dog is totally reliable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Trish-
Hang in there!I believe he is just going through anxiety like Linda said.I was never successful with pee pads---strictly outside with Quincy.I would put his poop outside in the grass for him to smell and go.To this day Quincy has nothing in his kennel...no blanket-nothing.I found it too easy for them to mess in it and hide it in a blanket or something.Stay firm and consistant(I'm sure you are)but I would feed a little bit in the am....wait 15-30 min.then outside to potty.When he came in from going,crate awhile.Then outside to go potty,play...crate.I think he does need to realize crate is good and they always come back for me.He could be fed again in pm but wait after 15-30 min.then out to potty etc.Do not give up......it is easy to get frustrated...but you can not give up.Everyone has set-backs ok?:biggrin:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Although Biscuit has been totally reliable for several mos. (now 10 mos of age), I do remember several shocking regressions, like at around 4 mos and 7 mos. Which made me CRAZY. . .just when I thought he had "got it". It seemed like a little boy rebellion. 

The following system worked well for me: no crate during the day, but an 
ex-pen, with a little bed inside, a wee-wee pad, and water dish and some toys. He was so happy to be in the ex-pen, rather than in a dark little crate, when we were out, or when I was busy somewhere else in the house, and happily used the wee-wee pad pretty consistenly. Crate only at night, with no pad or water. 

When he messes up (literally) FEED him a treat wherever he has defecated: in his bed, on a rug, in the crate, on the sofa (yes, Biscuit did it on my sofa! arghhh) etc. This works like a charm. They don't want to
sh-t where they eat! Yes, you are right, use that odor remover every time he messes where he shouldn't. 

Whenever you are home, of course, take outside to potty. Eventually, no wee-wee pad is left in ex-pen when he is big enough to hold it for several hours (like at 6 mos) and the transition to pottying outside only and never in the house does happen. 

But Winston is only 12 wks, right, so you've got to expect regressions. Over time, he will get it. Try to be calm, because he'll pick up on your emotion and then the whole toileting thing becomes an issue between you. Remember how that worked with little kids? Same with dogs. Good luck, I know it's frustrating.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Thanks guys...I think...*

I've decided it's because for 12 days while kids recovered from tonsils & adnoids surgery we DID NOT leave. Theyve gotten better and we've headed out the last few days for short journeys. But he doesn't know that.

I'm going to try some suggestions. Thanks everyone.

Trish


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Trish, sorry to hear about Winstons "accidents" The xpen worked great for us. He is still young, and if he has an expen with pads, or litter, or just a spot to go, outside his crate, that is better than him getting used to going in his crate. I have heard that once they get accustomed to going in their sleep area, they will continue when they are older. Glad things have settled down. 
I remember those days of frustration:frusty: cause you just dont understand why in the world they are doing this! It will get better.
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't feel bad Trish I am right there with you. Since my boys were sick Monte has decided to poop in the house grrrr. He is only 6 months so I expect some set backs every now and then but it is still a pain in the A$# when it happens.
These guys do like schedules so hopefully its just all the change over the last few weeks that has him confused and he will be back on track soon. Next time I catch Monte I'm telling him if he doesnt stop I'm sending him to go live with Winston..LOL Good Luck


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Julie is right, Some dogs get more confused with the pads. Scudder wouldn't go in his crate even with the liter box. Bella & Fred would use it in an emergency. I liked the liter box in the crate or xpen just so that they had an option. My guys are all housebroken, the liter box didn't confuse them. They prefer the great outdoors. I also have a dog door and that really does help. When I'm not home, I don't need to crate them, because they can go in and out as they please to a protected dog run.

I do believe a lot of how the pup housebreaks starts with the breeder. If the breeder starts them right away, it makes it easier for the buyer of the puppy. All my guys housebroke fast, but would test me once and awhile. I swear they just try to get away with it. It would only happen 1 time and then it's as if it never happened. Hang in there! We were all there, but there's a light at the end on the tunnel!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Trish, I don't have any advice for you as we haven't had this issue (YET!), but I just wanted to send some "potty outside" vibes to Winston. I hope this is a non-recurring thing for you.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*When I'm home he is 90% trained....*

he'll poop and pee outside no problems.

So I feel strongly it's separation anxiety...I think in his barking craze, he freaks the s#@^ out of himself. LOL. Sorry to be crude......

The pee pads didn't seem to work, we just went outside all the time and he got it. Don't want to buy a litter box at this point.

I suppose I could try the x-pen with a pee pad although I still feel he'll thinks it's ok to pee/poo on a rug in the house or something afterwards...and I don't have an ex pen so that's more $$$ that I do not want to spend right now. I could stick him in the laundry room with pee pad in the corner. UGH.

I will also try to crate him when I'm home although I can't imagine that going over well at all.

Forgot to add he is almost 4 months old.

Trish


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish,
I thought it was going to be about harassing the hubby for hav no. 2!!! I showed Jim the email you sent me and lets just say it didnt go well! I don't know what it is going to take to convince him of another puppy.... ugh! I have been sending him puppies in his email for awhile... taking the laptop up to him in person... he looked at me like I was insane!

As to the potty training, just go back to the basics... all puppies have relapses. It happens! He is only 4 months old too. I would agree if you know the pad isnt gonna work for you, maybe try the bells on your door? Also maybe monitor when he eats and then have him outside 10-15 mins after that. Puppies should come with timers!

Amanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Amanda...*

sorry about your DH. We'll get him yet. LOL.

He is POOPING in his CRATE when we're GONE not at home when he could ring the bells. LOL. At home with us, he's doing GREAT.

Trish


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Trish,
If you think it seperation aniety, maybe you can work on that and see if he improves. All my guys would go crazy when I would leave a room. I worked with each of them for a weekend and then they were fine. I practiced leaving the room, if they would bark, I would say, "quiet" from behind the door. If that didn't work I would bang on a bongo or something loud. Once they were quiet, I would walk in and ignore them for 15-30 seconds with no eye contact. After the 15-30 second I would praise, praise, for being quiet. I would be calm, but they knew I was pleased. It is important to wait to 15-30 seconds. At first I didn't wait and I would praise right away and the barking got worse. For some reason when i ignored them for that brief period it worked! try practicing this several times a day, increasing the time you are gone. Hope it works!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Well good news..*

we had to take my 4 y o to the ER [stuck a pez up his nose !!! $200 ER copay...UGH]....

Anyway so I stuck Winston in the laundry with a puppy kong filled with honey & kibble and his bed and his duck. DH came home at lunch and let him out about 30 minutes after we left. We got home another 30 minutes later [couldn't find the [email protected]@@ thing....I had asked my nurse, my doc, the triage if there was any way I could avoid having to take him and pay the $200]....

NO POOP!!! :whoo:

Trish


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi Trish. Sorry about what you are going through right now. We began giving Radar more room to roam when we leave the house. We have a pretty long foyer, at least I think we do. 15' long X about 5' wide. We leave Radar in that area when we are gone. He's calm when we get home, well at least he's doesn't have a fit like he used to when we left him in the Ex-Pen. He used to get really nuts when he was in the Ex-Pen. I know they are supposed to get used to the Ex-Pen for a while but I have no problem leaving Radar in the foyer when we go out. 

We leave all the things he needs when we are gone. The Litter box is there, His water, some toys no items of danger and the Ex-Pen is used to section off access to the living room. We keep the french doors closed to the kitchen and the doors leading to the bathroom and the bedroom uinless we want to come home and find the entire TP roll all over the place. Radar jumps up now and grabs the TP roll and runs with it....:biggrin1: 

He sometimes just need to lay by the door and wait for us. He has been so different since we began doing this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Trish....I know it's not funny about your son but I still had a little chuckle! Pez??? My son stuck a bean up his nose when he was little! If they couldn't find it then it probably dissolved.....Well be thankful for the little victories....NO POOP! Yea!!!:whoo:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Trish just make sure your Hav isn't eating his poop.....uke:

Hav's will sometimes do that if they thing you are going to scold them for going on the floor. Either that or they will become "Secret Poopers" going behind furniture and stuff. Radr did that for a while.

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

ditto here with the poop eating.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Trish, sorry to hear about the messes Winston is making lately.

_"I think he's punishing me for leaving him....perhaps the first time accident but this last time...."_

I just wanted to put in my two cents' worth and say that puppies don't intentionally 'punish' or 'get revenge' on us, it just happens. They don't have the same emotions we do and the same understandings. Once we understand that, I find it's easier to remain calm and see what is really the problem.

From all the posts I've read here, I also think it is due to the separation. There are great suggestions about leaving him for small periods, a few mins./seconds even if you have to. Leaving and arriving calmly, though I'm not sure if your kids are doing that, will help a lot too. I've had to scold my kids about making a huge deal when coming home from an outing. They learned! lol

Sorry about your son's incident. Oh joy! Poor you. Sending positive vibes!


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

trish... My Emma turned 10 wks old this past sat. The first few days that she was here we placed her in a mesh playpen all within our sight about 10 ft from us... For something so little and only 4 lbs what a sight and her wailing was sooo distressing .. she pooped and smooshed it on the sides and the floor.. , we tried it again a few days later... a little better but for some reason she does not like to be enclosed in anything with the door closed even if she can see through it. 
yesterday we tried our bathrrom because it is the best safest, tiled floor and not a large space... we put up a gate to our bedroom so she could see us and hear us... welll just about the same thing happenned. the past few days have been trying... we are going on a trip for 13 days the end of august and i am really concerned how she will fare...I think that i may have unreal expectations of her, but she seems to be so needy of my attention... 
So far we have only left her 2 x's in 2 weeks for an hour and it has not been plesant... I feel like my bag of tricks is running out fast. 
So maybe like everyone seems to say... this stuff happens ... Yikes!!!
Cathy


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Well it's been 5 days since my OP and ........*

since switching him to the LAUNDRY room, he has not had an accident.I switched the next day and have gone somewhere 1 or 2x a day everyday since. No pee or poop!! We put his crate with door open, his bed, a bully stick, a puppy kong w/kibble in it, his duck and the radio.

He barks a lot, but no soiling! Woo Hoo.

Trisheace:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That's awesome Trish. What a relief. And it confirms what has worked for us, that sticking them in that dark crate too much during the day is too frustrating and lonely., esp. as they get older. And they're going to fuss or rebel, ie poopl If instead they can be penned up in a small area like your laundry room, or an ex-pen with some toys/treats , they have a little space, fun, & freedom.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Cathy, you didn't say if you were putting wee-wee pads in the playpen or bathroom where you keep Emma. What a total cutie, by the way! The pads have a scent that attracts them to use them. I didn't get my puppy until 12 wks & he was pretty much pad trained by then. Have you discussed this with your breeder? 

Re the neediness, I think you need to be firm but friendly w/Emma. It's much like dealing with a colicky fussy baby. You give them cuddles, then put them down firmly in their little space, and ignore the crying and don't act anxious. Try to distract/comfort her in her space with toys and something with her mom's or your scent on it. Do not run to her whenever she fusses---reassure her with a confident voice from a distance. 

If you're leaving her with someone else while you travel, get her accustomed to being held & interacting with others now. Don't worry, she's very young, & will grow up and things do get better fast! The young puppy stage can be challenging.


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

*Emma*

Trish. yep we had a puppy pad, she actually pooped on it but threw up in another area, and peed all over a toyYesterday... when placed in our bathroom. it continues to be the best place to be placed.. especially if we are gone. Today she is really nipping at us and clamping on our arms and ankles... 
We are implementing a noise ( pennies in a can) when she starts to clamp on to our arms or fingers, 
Today it is like everything accomplished has turned sour. 
Where she was going into her crate to sleep at night , now she has chosen another place and that is not in her crate. She cries and cries , tries to chew her way out... It is almost like she is demon girl today... :frusty: 
we were actually making progress , so I thought... this week my plan is to get her to make the transition to another area... so how do i do that and at the same time not make it seem like a punishment .. 
yesterday I gave her a piece of my clothing, favorite toys, her soft side crate, pee pad, water... so maybe i will place her in the bathroom again but be here so she can see me ... 
She is just really not ok when we are not around... at least this is day 10 here maybe it will happen this week!!! Cathy::help:


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Well you know I would do that....*

as soon as I posted....I JINXED myself!

we went to a neighbor's for 20 minutes....yep...he pooped!!!

Now he tried to hit the pee pad....some of it is on it. And he had eaten some goodies earlier so I was asking for it...we just had to run to a neighbor's quickly.

But he wasn't barking! LOL.

And at least it wasn't all over him and all over the crate since he was in the laundry....easy clean up! LOL.

Trish


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I wouldn't consider that a set-back, Trish, because he did aim for the pee pad, which means he gets the idea. And there were those snacks. Ya gotta figure , if he's doing it MOST of the time right at his age, that is excellent. (It's like toilet training a little kid. They get it right in percentages at first. Then suddenly, they totally get it.) Puppies don't get totally in control til 6 mos.to a year. My breeder said a funny but wise thing when I picked up Biscuit-----when they make a mistake, just throw the poop outside and show them where it goes. And throw up your hands and laugh..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, love that - throw the poop outside!! lol Great idea actually! 

It sounds like Winston is getting the hang of things, Trish. It does take some time and tons of patience.

Cathy, Emma seems quite upset a lot of times. Does her breeder have any recommendations, any insight as to why she might be so upset? The nipping is a common puppy stage, but it might work best if you say a firm and deep 'no bite' and then turn away or put her out of the way. The message is that the fun/playing/attention stops when she bites but resumes right away as soon as she is 'good' for a min. or so. 

I'm not a fan of shaking a can of pennies because I've seen just how freaked out my cat gets when we've done that. Sure it works, in the short-term, but it seems to up the stress level and it sounds like Emma is already quite stressed out. She might be confused as to what she can do and what is not appropriate. It does take time and consistency and loads of attention! 

Does Emma eliminate outdoors at all or is she to be solely pad trained? Does she get rewarded every time she does it right, either with praise or treats? 

They say a tired dog is a good, happy dog so maybe Emma needs more exercise, more walks, more running around time ... ? I don't know, just throwing some suggestions out there.  

I have found one book to be the best one for learning about dogs' language and behavior and it's called "The Idiot's Guide to Positive Training for Dogs". I read it before getting Ricky last Sept. and referred to it often in the first few weeks and months. Once we understand the 'why', sometimes it's easier to know what to change and what to do. 

Hang in there, Cathy! It is a challenge, but I'm sure things will work out soon enough. It might be a good idea to get Emma used to whereever she will be during your vacation.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, so I'm probably the last person to give advice as I haven't had Kubrick more than three days, but the pennies in a can thing only made him more anxious (he would bark even more than before). For biting, I've heard the best thing to do is distract the puppy with a treat and say "Off" to teach him/her to stop clamping on you and he/she will get a treat as soon as this is done.


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

I am having a REAL difficult time with Emma as far as the sleeping at night in the crate. First few days no problemo.. I was using a soft side crate with a mesh sides and sipper top and side openings. In the past two days she has managed to work the zippers enough to open up a space and get out... strangely enough she will use a pee pad when she makes her great escape ... 2 nights ago , i twist tied the zipper closure , only to find her again able to have undone the closure... last night rather i spent a good amount of time customizing the larger metal crate by enclosing the interior so that she wouldn't hurt herself by trying to get out.. So in at 11thirty she was crying, howling for 4 hours I tried to sleep but finally got up , only ot fond she pooped in a corner , it was stuck on her so we had to do an early am bath, she is now reting comfortably in my terry robe exhausted i am sure. 
So... i want her to sleep in her crate at night, but it is becoming quite an issue... I have ordered a snuggle puppy, and crate side bumpers and cover to replace my makeshift ones. Emma will be 11 weeks old this saturday... for all of the improvements this area of nighttime sleep arangements is the most difficult. Where she would seek out her crate to sleep in during the day... now it is vodoo to her.. It seems like everything has a good chance to work until i close or zipper shut any enclosure... Hmmmmm a mystery we are thinking if changing her name from Emma to Houdini. I would appreciate any input... All of the postings have been helpfull. At least you know some other family is struggling with the same issues . Thanks


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Cathy...you should get a hard sided crate...Winston has been pooping AGAIN...*

evertyime we leave he has pooped in the laundry room. The last two times not even bothered with the pee pad. Twice in the same day. 1 time I was gone for 1.5 hour. Then an hour later we left for 25 minutes....sure enough. He pooped again.

Speaking of Houdini...We didn't go to bed until after 11am. A little after 4am he started wimpering and I shushed him, etc. Well, imagine my surprise when I woke up and realized he went back to bed. Then I looked over and he was laying on the floor next to the bed...He had somehow opened the door. LOL. I looked all around the room and no pee or poop.

Trish


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Cathy,

I know for Oscar, he would cry unless we were right next to him at night. When we got a small wire crate and put it on the dresser right next to the bed, where I could just reach him, he settled right down and went to sleep and slept all night. Now, he willingly goes in the crate and goes to sleep at night without my hand on him. It's still next to me though so he can see us.

He is 14 weeks now, maybe that makes a difference.

He was doing better when we left him alone during the day in his ex-pen, but the last few days, he's been barking and crying like he lost his best friend. Guess we'll have to try leaving him more. He got to used to going with us all the time, I think.

He still loves to bite arms and feet when playing. He responds best, when I take him by the scruff of the neck and give him a gentle shake and say "NO". I read somewhere that this is what the mama dog does to the puppies to correct them. He hasn't stopped nipping altogether, but he does stop when I
correct him that way. It's a very gentle correction.

Marsha


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I have only had Jax for a 1 1/2 weeks and i have learned he does best(for now) when he is in a crate next to my bed. He cries even if i have to get up for any reason. But as soon as he sees me he is calm. You can do this for a short period of time(you dont need to have her in your room forever) and see if this helps.


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

i am thinking that i may need to bring this crate into my bedroom, one reason that I haven't is because our cats sleep in our bedrrom , and i just didn't want them to get pushed out of another room in the house. The cats are snuggle bugs and the evening is our only time to have some special time with the cats... Emma has a place to sleep next to her crate in the family room which is off of our bedroom. 
I was reading some suggestions on another website and they suggested that the crate be a plece for positive experiences and to place their food in there during the daytime.. Emma chooses to nap in 2 special locations throughout the day , but not the crate... she is using a pee pad as well as outdoors as we calculate approx poop and pee times... She gets a lot of really good puppy play and running in each day especially in the evening. 
She is such a cuddle bug..i would imagine that because she was up most of the night crying she will be pooped today so we will have a puppy play a thon this evening with 2 other small dogs this evening. i know we will get this thing under control, i have just not found the hook to encourage her to sleep in the crate. but i do think the key is having someone visible ... so maybe tonight i will try the crate in the bedroom approach... 
she will be 11 weeks old this saturday she still is a young litle girl !!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*My brother has a lil dog also...*

he suggested giving him more room to roam...

I'm going to try blocking him in the dining room [his favorite room...where I usually am....laptop, etc.]...see how he does today.

Trish


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Trish,
Good luck with Winston today. I know it seems hopeless right now but eventually you'll be the one helping out the next puppy owner who's dealing with potty issues. It sometimes seems to take forever to get these little ones totally reliable but eventually they "get it." I know there were days my husband and I would look at each other and wonder WHY we had decided to get a puppy instead of an older, house trained dog. We were very lucky though in that both of our girls only pooped in the house twice as they came to us pretty much doggie door trained. Sedona, however, peed everywhere it seemed. We nicknamed her the pee pee queen. She started responding to it so we had to stop. 

Susan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've always said that the crate needs to be a pleasant place for the puppy. Not sure if this is the thread where I suggested feeding him in there, but that's what we did from day one. Ricky always assoc'd the crate with being a good experience and when we got Sammy in March, at the age of 7.5 months, he'd been tought the same. It's only one of the things I read about those first days/weeks with puppy and it does work.

I would highly recommend you have a crate in your room at night. After two sleepless nights, I found out that it might actually be best to have the pup in there and sure enough, it worked like a charm. First night, we had to 'sssh' him for a little bit, but within 20-30 mins. he was calm and slept 6-7 hrs. straight! :whoo: We had one metal crate and brought it up at night, then down into the kitchen in the morning, where his space was. We did that until Ricky was 6 months old., then one day we stopped. Just like that and he was fine. Sure, there was that 4-5 mth period where he seemed to regress and would get up at 4 a.m., but other than that.... lol

At this young age, I wouldn't recommend giving a pup too much room. They do better in a small area, not the size of a play pen mind you, but one or two small rooms. I had Ricky in a large-ish space and wouldn't do it that way again, should we ever get a young puppy. It's much harder to keep your eye on the pup and so harder to correct. I used to see Ricky squat out of the corner of my eye and would grab him quickly and outside we went! I'd say 'go pee' outside and voila. Obviously, you could do the same with a pad.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

_"We nicknamed her the pee pee queen. She started responding to it so we had to stop. "_

That's funny, Susan! LOL

It's true, though, that we all go through some issues with toilet training. I don't know if what they say is true, that toy breeds are harder to potty train than larger dogs, but I was awfully envious of my BIL who got an English Setter who asked for the door from day one, at 3 months !

This is a tiring time but it does pass. I basically did little else for weeks, other than watching Ricky's body language and going outdoors 20x/day ! LOL


----------



## catlieber (Jul 26, 2007)

i spoke to my vet today she is a believer in a larger crate atmosphere and most likely i should move her into a bb=edroom at night so tomight i will move us both into the guest bedroom... she needs to get some positive vibes from the crate thing... my vet also suggested a DAP a phernome based scent that may influence her abilty to calm herself at night it is in a spray or plug in.. i have asnuggle puppy ordered ,so i will move the crate into a bedroom tonight and see what the difference is. we will just keep trying to get the match for her.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is a cute puppy.......


----------

